# Another one bites the dust



## Jay81 (Feb 13, 2018)

Elgin parted out on Ebay (not mine)
Looks like the same one @jd56 had for sale not too long ago. Wish I could have bought it but didn't have the money. 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...10.TRC2.A0.H0.XElgin.TRS2&_nkw=Elgin&_sacat=0


----------



## fattyre (Feb 13, 2018)

I am not at all surprised the people keep parting.  I am surprised that more people don't part bikes.   The demand is certainly there, just look at this wanted section.  The prices asked for some harder to find parts probably doesn't help either.  Current values make it pretty easy to make some quick cash.    As long as bike collectors from rookie to veteran keep collecting the well will continue to dry.   The odds of parting seem like they are only going to increase.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 13, 2018)

Too sad.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 13, 2018)

fattyre said:


> I am not at all surprised the people keep parting.  I am surprised that more people don't part bikes.   The demand is certainly there, just look at the wanted section.  The prices asked for some harder to find parts probably doesn't help either.  Current values make it pretty easy to make some quick cash.    As long as bike collectors from rookie to veteran keep collecting the well will continue to dry.   The odds of parting seem like they are only going to increase.





There are more bikes out there that are worthy parts bikes than there are nice originals....
Too bad people can't make that pretty obvious distinction...
I think this SOMA5375 seller is our butcher boy under another seller ID


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> There are more bikes out there that are worthy parts bikes than there are nice originals....
> Too bad people can't make that pretty obvious distinction...
> I think this SOMA5375 seller is our butcher boy under another seller i.d.




Same state, all caps but less text. Verrry similar, but I think he's a Morti-spawn.


----------



## spomalley86 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey guys,  I parted her or sadly. There are a few big purchases that I'll be making this year and I need the money, therefore i will be selling all of my bikes and parts. Which isn't saying much,  most bikes I own are rusty and or non functional.  Fyi this bike was offered for quite some time and no one bought it....


----------



## spoker (Feb 14, 2018)

oh well!!!


----------



## Mr.Motorbike (Dec 25, 2019)

Poor little BFG  you survived the steel drives of WW2 and 83 years together, but 2019 was a bad year for you!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 25, 2019)

Mr.Motorbike said:


> View attachment 1114447
> Poor little BFG  you survived the steel drives of WW2 and 83 years together, but 2019 was a bad year for you!




That bike wasn’t a parts bike by any means..


----------



## kccomet (Dec 25, 2019)

I can't believe no one bought the bf. schwinn, I really hated to see that bike parted. I believe that sold at Ann arbor this year.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 25, 2019)

On here it says all parts sold, but there all on eBay now for more money!! LoL


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 25, 2019)

I don't remember the Elgin that my original post was about. But since then, I've parted a few bikes that I thought should sell complete but they didn't. 
That black BFG above was a nice bike, but when nobody wants to step up and pay for the complete bike, and the demand for the parts outweighs the demand for the bike, you do what you gotta do. It used to bother me, but now, I just say, it is what it is. The bike was offered complete, there were no takers, it went to parts. Oh well. Looks like the parts sold pretty quick. Obviously there was much more demand for the parts than the bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> I don't remember the Elgin that my original post was about. But since then, I've parted a few bikes that I thought should sell complete but they didn't.
> That black BFG above was a nice bike, but when nobody wants to step up and pay for the complete bike, and the demand for the parts outweighs the demand for the bike, you do what you gotta do. It used to bother me, but now, I just say, it is what it is. The bike was offered complete, there were no takers, it went to parts. Oh well. Looks like the parts sold pretty quick. Obviously there was much more demand for the parts than the bike.



Not saying this was the case with either of the two bikes discussed here in this thread, but I see too many nice original bikes listed at a rather high price, then parted cuz "Oh well! No one stepped up!"  

I don't know much about Schwinns, but that BFG seemed like a decent price at $4200. Probably just a tough time of the year to sell an expensive high-end bike. Too bad the seller couldn't have waited to list it in the Spring. I bet it woulda sold.


----------



## sarmisluters (Dec 25, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Not saying this was the case with either of the two bikes discussed here in this thread, but I see too many nice original bikes listed at a rather high price, then parted cuz "Oh well! No one stepped up!"
> 
> I don't know much about Schwinns, but that BFG seemed like a decent price at $4200. Probably just a tough time of the year to sell an expensive high-end bike. Too bad the seller couldn't have waited to list it in the Spring. I bet it woulda sold.




Yes, he could have waited.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 25, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Not saying this was the case with either of the two bikes discussed here in this thread, but I see too many nice original bikes listed at a rather high price, then parted cuz "Oh well! No one stepped up!"
> 
> I don't know much about Schwinns, but that BFG seemed like a decent price at $4200. Probably just a tough time of the year to sell an expensive high-end bike. Too bad the seller couldn't have waited to list it in the Spring. I bet it woulda sold.




I guess I'm just tired of everyone blaming the sellers for parting nice bikes. It's the buyers who want the parts that are driving the demand. All the sellers are doing is catering to what the buyers want. They want parts, they're gonna get parts. If they don't sell the parts, someone else will.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 25, 2019)

sarmisluters said:


> Yes, he could have waited.




We don't know that. S#hit happens sometimes and maybe it became urgent to sell. Maybe he's like me, and has a garage full of bikes that he's hoping to sell in the spring and needed to make some space. Maybe he just didn't feel like waiting any longer and decided to part it. Whatever the case, it doesn't matter. Everyone on here had a chance to buy it and nobody did.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 25, 2019)

Case in point, I had a real nice red/maroon panther for sale earlier this year. Couldn't get $1300 for it complete, but have gotten over $1600 (after shipping fees) for the parts so far, and still have a couple parts left. I'm not gonna lower the price till it sells, only to have someone else buy it and part it. I'll just part it myself in instances like this, where I'm unable to get what I feel is a fair price.


----------



## vincev (Dec 25, 2019)

I dont mind seeing bikes being parted if they are beyond a certain point but when a nice original gets parted its a terrible shame  Every hobby has some leeches that seem to think making a few dollars is what its all about.They are not collectors,they are opportunists.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 25, 2019)

the seller, parter  on the bf is a good guy and a major player. I'm not calling anybody out, if it's your bike you can do whatever you want with it.  I just hated to see that one scattered. yea I could have bought it, and I would have to save it if I'd known it was going to be parted. sometimes sellers use that threat to sell a complete bike, on this bike the threat, heads up, would have worked on me.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Dec 25, 2019)

People buy things to do what they please with them. Why is this so hard for some of you to accept?
Live & let live.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 25, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> People buy things to do what they please with them. Why is this so hard for some of you to accept?
> Live & let live.




People want to preserve history


----------



## Mark Johnston (Dec 25, 2019)

John G04 said:


> People want to preserve history



Then buy stuff & preserve it. Not everyone is a collector, or cares about originality. Everyone is different, it’s a beautiful thing.
Your way of looking at things isn’t the only option people have.
Lighten up.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2019)

Maybe his wife kicked him out and left him with no monies! poop happens.We all have ups and downs in life. I saw it , nice bike , never crossed my mind it would be parted till it was to late . Hopefully this Caber is ok . 
Best wishes to all and happy holidays.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey if nobody stepped up for the complete bike that's unfortunate.
  BUT it his to do what he wants.
 It WAS offered here so no crying. Makes the rest of the originals worth more...


----------

